# Coochie Pics



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Got some more coochie pics for y'all. 

1st pic is Cotton, her last noted heat was on Oct 22nd. We did in-hand her 3x. No repeat heat. 

2nd pic is Crystal, her last noted heat was on Oct 25th. We did in-hand her 3x. No repeat heat. 

3rd pic is Coconut, her last noted heat was Oct 30th. We did in-hand her 3x. This last heat was her 2nd heat. 

4th pic is Begonia. She was fighting me from looking at her "privates" in this pic. Her last for-sure noted heat was Oct 22nd, with a POSSIBLE heat Nov 12. She never did come to standing heat, but allowed Blizzard to pester her, which is abnormal. 

I have my thoughts on who is preg, and who isn't. We have not tested to be sure. Just wondering what you guys think? It has been muddy and wretched weather the past few days. I did not clean the girls before pics so these are the ladies 100% natural.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Forgot to mention in the 2nd pic, she had just peed. 

Also, the 1st pic Cotton, Blizzard was chasing her everywhere about a week and a half ago but she didn't want anything to do with him at all. Maybe he wanted some tail?


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

IMHO all 4 are bred


----------



## redwingminis (Dec 4, 2012)

How can you tell if they are or are not bred based upon the picture? And what does "in-hand her" mean?


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

The vulva tips would point out, not down. A vulva tip pointing DOWN at least 14 days post breeding indicates bred. A vulva tip pointed OUT at any time post breeding indicates open.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

redwingminis said:


> How can you tell if they are or are not bred based upon the picture? And what does "in-hand her" mean?


The way I was taught is usually you look at 45-60 days. You look for a relaxed appearance, and a nice flat vulva with the tip (where her clitoris is) pointed downwards. A vulva that appears tight or puckered with a "cup" appearance-tip curves upwards indicated a non-bred doe.

Surprisingly this is a very non-invasive way to confirm suspicions. Very accurate IMO.

"In-hand" simply means you either have a doe in a stand to allow your buck to mount her, or you 
literally hold her in-hand to allow him to mount. You should generally personally witness 3 "good ones" in which she'll slightly hunch her back as he finishes out. With boarding does at your facility to allow breeding with fees, I find this to be very important to witness.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

WhisperingWillowNDG said:


> The vulva tips would point out, not down. A vulva tip pointing DOWN at least 14 days post breeding indicates bred. A vulva tip pointed OUT at any time post breeding indicates open.


You think so? I was almost 100% sure in the first three ladies. Coconut (4th) I was in question on. Hopefully you're right!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

HA..learn something new here today : )I have always seen the difference but never pin pointed what that was lol. I will go see which of my girls took and who needs to see the buck again : ) all mine have settled so I'm pretty sure they are bred..but now I'm excited to look at butts tomorrow lol


----------



## redwingminis (Dec 4, 2012)

Great info. I appreciate it!

Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

We have a lot of good pouch pics, I wonder if there is a way to combine them under one thread and make it a sticky for easy reference? any body know??


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

We could start a "How To Pooch Test" thread and ask Austin or a Moderator to make it a stickie. I may be able to find a bunch of pics of my does open and ones now. I'm sure many of us have loads of old pooch pics in our computers lol. How embarssing would that be if our non-goat owning family members were browsing our files


----------



## redwingminis (Dec 4, 2012)

Awkwardly I would support those efforts, and I would bet several members would also benefit from it as well.

Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I actually feel it a necessity and would volunteer my ladies up for the sticky!


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

I found this very informational as I had the problems determining issues with Lady. I probably should have updated that I found a vet tech to look at her and found that she had a false pregnancy opened up, gushed fluid and came into heat again for the first time since on the 29th of Nov. and we bred her with Nubby and we watched them for quite sometime and when he mounted her she hunched her back really high when he was done. I wondered what that was. I thought he hurt her. We are waiting now to see if she comes back into heat again. We also found out that when she is in heat she whimpers and it sounds like a whineing dog in the pen with her and she stops eating. Not all goats are the same so I think the more information that people provide the easier it is for new goat owners like myself to get a general idea of whats going on. I have had Lady for three years on Dec 20th but her breeding is all new to me and I have never delivered babies.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Pooch, cooch, pouch...personables girl parts..boy we just don't know what to call it do we lol..sorry but just made me giggle..


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

SueDaw said:


> I found this very informational as I had the problems determining issues with Lady. I probably should have updated that I found a vet tech to look at her and found that she had a false pregnancy opened up, gushed fluid and came into heat again for the first time since on the 29th of Nov. and we bred her with Nubby and we watched them for quite sometime and when he mounted her she hunched her back really high when he was done. I wondered what that was. I thought he hurt her. We are waiting now to see if she comes back into heat again. We also found out that when she is in heat she whimpers and it sounds like a whineing dog in the pen with her and she stops eating. Not all goats are the same so I think the more information that people provide the easier it is for new goat owners like myself to get a general idea of whats going on. I have had Lady for three years on Dec 20th but her breeding is all new to me and I have never delivered babies.


From what I understand he does hurt her when she hunches. Apparently he deposits right on her cervix. Ouch. Lol


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> Pooch, cooch, pouch...personables girl parts..boy we just don't know what to call it do we lol..sorry but just made me giggle..


Personally I would normally refer to her vulva as her vulva, however some people tend to be touchy and sensitive. Lol therefore I use "cooch" or "coochie".

Where I work as a herdsman on a 250 cow dairy farm we have to call the vulva their "pink thing" otherwise one of our Mennonite co-worker dies of embarrassment. In particular when I have to ask him if he seen any heat slime or she is swollen or "winking" so I can figure out when to breed her.

We refer "pooch" as the small bag/udder a first timer (goat/heifer) develops as she doesn't have any cleft at first.

A "pouch" is referred to the front sac of a kangaroo to hold her babies. 

I assume word choice develops from where you're from, what you grew up with, and what you're comfortable with. Hey, at least we all know we're speaking of her vulva! Perhaps a comfortable censor was necessary in each case. Lol

You pointing this out made me LOL!!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh hey, forgot! According to Oprah, "va-jay-jay".


Hahaha!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

All 4 bred I believe. Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

clearwtrbeach said:


> We have a lot of good pouch pics, I wonder if there is a way to combine them under one thread and make it a sticky for easy reference? any body know??


I too think a thread with all bred and open pooch pics would be a great way to reference...but it would involve a good deal of time to move them under one topic and theres no guarantee that there won't be more pics posted with new topics without referencing the "pooch pic" topic


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> Personally I would normally refer to her vulva as her vulva, however some people tend to be touchy and sensitive. Lol therefore I use "cooch" or "coochie".
> 
> Where I work as a herdsman on a 250 cow dairy farm we have to call the vulva their "pink thing" otherwise one of our Mennonite co-worker dies of embarrassment. In particular when I have to ask him if he seen any heat slime or she is swollen or "winking" so I can figure out when to breed her.
> 
> ...


When I was younger it embarrassed me to say Vagina so I named em all Mary Frances lol..now that i'm older it doesn't embarrass me anymore hehe..


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

liz said:


> I too think a thread with all bred and open pooch pics would be a great way to reference...but it would involve a good deal of time to move them under one topic and theres no guarantee that there won't be more pics posted with new topics without referencing the "pooch pic" topic


The time was something I figured would be tough, as for "pooch pic" maybe pooch, cooch, coochi in the title or for a search??
Just trying to think of a way we can look with out having so many different threads, for me it's hard to 'refind' a link through search. 
If I could do something to help, I'd be glad to.


----------

